# Red RPM stolen Tuesday 9/17 @ tunnel 1



## aneff (Sep 18, 2013)

Left behind the big rock near the road on downstream side of tunnel 1 at about 6 pm. Took awhile to hitch, came back @ 7 and it was gone along with:
old white Protec helmet
paddle with yellow blades
breakdown paddle in the boat
other stuff in the boat
This red RPM has distinctive white swirl patterns in the plastic, not solid red. 
Left behind on the ground was a relatively new kling-on skirt and brand new paddle jacket!
Please help if you saw anything.


----------

